# WOW MOP Stürtzt nach ein paar min. immer ab



## Fips80 (25. September 2012)

*WOW MOP Stürtzt nach ein paar min. immer ab*

Hallo.

Ich habe das Problem das WOW immer nach ein paar min abstürtzt. Dann kommt dann die Meldung:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception

Hat noch wer das Problem?
Was kann man da machen?
Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen da das tierisch nerft


----------



## SwissBullet (26. September 2012)

*AW: WOW MOP Stürtzt nach ein paar min. immer ab*

Der Error 132 hat was mit dem Datentransfer vom Ram zutun.
Bei mir tritt der Fehler immer wieder mal auf über die letzten 7 Jahren und den verschiedenen verbauten Komponenten in dieser Zeit.
Kannst ja mal die WOW Reparatur laufen lassen,kann aber gut sein, dass er trotzdem nichts zu beanstanden hat!
Ansonsten mal Memtest laufen lassen um zu überprüfen ob der Arbeitsspeicher korrekt arbeitet.
Wenn es wirklich unspielbar ist,wegen den vielen Errors,würde ich WOW mal neu Installeren.
Korrekt Deinstallieren,wenn möglich alle reste löschen und dann den Installer direckt von Blizzard heruntergeladen.Den dann Installieren und er wird alles was er noch braucht herunterladen.


----------



## Fips80 (26. September 2012)

Das Spiel ist erst seit ein paar tagen auf dem PC.  Habe den PC erst letzte Woche neu aufgesetzt. Den RAM werde ich gleich morgen überprüften. 
Es kommt morgen e ein neuer RAM rein da der jetzige zu hoch ist und mit meinem CPU kühler kollidiert.
In allen anderen Games hab ich keine Probleme (BF3,Skyrim)  mehr hab ich noch nicht installiert.


----------



## Fr33dom (26. September 2012)

Stell ma von dx11 auf dx9. Teste mal


----------



## Fips80 (26. September 2012)

Fr33dom schrieb:
			
		

> Stell ma von dx11 auf dx9. Teste mal



Bringt nichts.
Habe jetzt den neuen RAM drin, mal sehen ob das was bringt.

Also habe jetzt eine halbe Stunde spielen können ohne Problem. Am Abend mal sehen obs auch länger geht.

Lol. Habe gerade angefangen zu Zocken und hoppala,  Strom weg. Das ganze Dorf dunkel.
Irgendwas will nicht das ich MOP spiele.


----------

